# New to Me - Streamlight Excalibre 3D



## sgt253 (May 13, 2017)

[/IMG] 

Added an Excalibre to the collection...



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## bykfixer (May 13, 2017)

Pressing inviso like button.

Each time you post a new find it costs me money lol. I go to eBay and look around.




Only $12 for this vintage penlight so thanks for posting that excalibre...


----------



## sgt253 (May 13, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Pressing inviso like button.
> 
> Each time you post a new find it costs me money lol. I go to eBay and look around.
> 
> ...






Hahaha! What are friends for? A couple of enablers we are!

Best.


----------



## bykfixer (May 14, 2017)

Was the excalibre the one that caused Tony Mag-sues-alot to sue Streamlight for using similar style'd lettering on the bezel? 

Looks like it's in real nice condition.


----------



## sgt253 (May 14, 2017)

Yes. That is the light. Thanks. I am very happy with it. By the by, I re-read your Keller Legend thread. I may have a couple of those coming...We are a bad influence on each other...LOL!!!


P.S. It has the original Nova H3 pr-based lamp in it. It's really a bright lamp for itself. I am really trying to source a few more. If you have any leads; I would love to get some.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 26, 2017)

Man I must have missed this thread. Awesome Excalibre! I have a few this style but not one with the writing around the bezel. Mag wound up suing Streamlight and winning as they hold a registered trademark for writing around the bezel of a flashlight.

For those who don't know these are also a continuation of the Kel-Lite as Streamlight acquire the designs when Norm nelson sold them Kel-Lite. For a time they were even marketed as a Streamlight Kel-Lite. This one is more or less a 4th generation. 

Do you have any idea if it's possible to remove the lens, reflector or switch on these lights and if so, how? I have the older style where the bezel actually unscrews and the reflector come out just like a Maglite. There is a big nut on the bulb tower but on each of them I won the whole switch rotates but never comes out.


----------



## sgt253 (May 26, 2017)

On mine the head unscrews from the light body as a one piece unit. I can't see how I would get the reflector out other than popping the lens out from the front. The switch on mine also has the big nut retainer. I haven't tried taking the switch out. Ill investigate and report back any findings. Question for you. Does your Excalibre have a spring that sits inside the head and press against the bulb tower ala the Kel Lite II (Streamlight) does? Mine does not have a spring. There is a little play of the head up and down. Its slight but its there.

Best.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 26, 2017)

I think the reflector and lens are pressed in on the one piece heads. I don't think they can be removed without destroying both. These are impossible to find new reflectors now anyway as they are much shallower than a Mag reflector. I have a few I'd like to restore but no dice so far. Below is a pic of the one piece head vs. the 2 piece head. Based on serials I believe the two piece heads were earlier and Streamlight went to the one piece head to save on machining costs and be more competitive price wise vs. Mag. I also think the two piece heads were marketed as Kel-Lites and the one piece heads were marketed as Excalibres.






Also, this shows a disassembled 2nd gen Kel-Lite med. head (top left) vs a 3rd Gen Streamlight Kel-Lite (bottom right). Since the Streamlights use an internal barrel switch they do not have the bulb with the battery terminal mounted to the reflector. The reflector itself is almost identical except that the threaded socket for the bulb was not cast. You can definitely tell the similarities between the lights and if it was not for the transition to the internal switch they'd be even more similar.


----------



## swampgator (May 27, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Was the excalibre the one that caused Tony Mag-sues-alot to sue Streamlight for using similar style'd lettering on the bezel?


Which time??
I know that Brinkmann made an almost direct copy of the Mini Mag and got sued, rightly, over it. 
It's such a direct rip off of the Mag design that if you turn them so that the lettering isn't visible you can't tell which is which.

OP, nice score!!


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2017)

^^ Lift'd elaborated in post #6. 

I have a slew of mini mag clones. Actually have a Sigmalite and a BrightStar mini mag clone enroute to go with my Brinkmanns, A&N brand, Streamlight PocketMate and others.


----------



## sgt253 (May 27, 2017)

I, too, had a Brinkmann 2AA until the batteries decided to weld it closed. It was a futile effort. It was recycled many moons ago...


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2017)

I look and look and look for the excalibre and old SL20's (not SL20x or XP) and never ever see them. 

So cheers! Great score.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 27, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I look and look and look for the excalibre and old SL20's (not SL20x or XP) and never ever see them.
> 
> So cheers! Great score.



Most of the ones I've found were listed as Maglites. Too funny!

I texted you a link to an SL-35 for sale. It's not SL-20 but just as old and even rarer. If you don't buy it I will!!


----------



## sgt253 (May 27, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I look and look and look for the excalibre and old SL20's (not SL20x or XP) and never ever see them.
> 
> So cheers! Great score.






Thanks pal. I will keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## bykfixer (May 28, 2017)

LiftdT4R said:


> Most of the ones I've found were listed as Maglites. Too funny!
> 
> I texted you a link to an SL-35 for sale. It's not SL-20 but just as old and even rarer. If you don't buy it I will!!



I passed on it. I'll say "too big" even though I just bought a 22" long Bright Star S&R light. lol



Seller pic.



sgt253 said:


> Thanks pal. I will keep my eyes peeled for you.


Thanks sgt. I have a bunch of Streamlight stuff, many pretty scarce these days yet the original SL20 that played a big part in the California Cop Light history eludes me.


----------



## LiftdT4R (May 28, 2017)

I think I'm going to own it. I'll probably run it with regular NiMH batteries since the original charger and batteries are probably going to very difficult to find.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2017)

sgt253 said:


> Yes. That is the light. Thanks. I am very happy with it. By the by, I re-read your Keller Legend thread. I may have a couple of those coming...We are a bad influence on each other...LOL!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. It has the original Nova H3 pr-based lamp in it. It's really a bright lamp for itself. I am really trying to source a few more. If you have any leads; I would love to get some.



No leads on the oem just yet but HPR53's are fairly easy to find. At just under 5 watts they put out about 60 lumens and can hold up to nearly 1 amp. Rated for 4.0 volts using 3 alkalines should get you a nice beam without getting too hot.


----------

